
Foreign government behind major cyber attacks on Australian gov and biz, PM says - ferros
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-19/foreign-cyber-hack-targets-australian-government-and-business/12372470
======
jussij
The problem I have with these Australian government reports is they are always
very light on detail.

"We know it is a sophisticated state-based cyber actor because of the scale
and nature of the targeting and the tradecraft used."

This is not helped by the fact the same government has record of being _loose
with the truth_ when it comes web related issues.

 _Government Services Minister Stuart Robert has walked away from earlier
claims that the Australian government 's myGov website was hit with a cyber
attack on Monday morning_

[https://www.canberratimes.com.au/story/6692394/queues-
form-o...](https://www.canberratimes.com.au/story/6692394/queues-form-outside-
centrelink-as-mygov-crashes-due-to-demand/)

Another example was the governments claim a DDOS attack caused of their 2016
Census website to fail:

[https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/08/deconstructing-the-
abs...](https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/08/deconstructing-the-abs-
census-2016-denial-of-service-attack/)

They are the government equivalent of the boy who cried wolf.

